# microclimate ministat 100 and heatmat HELP!



## AntonS47 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yesterday i bought a microclimate ministat 100 and a prorep heatmat, i setup everything at 6:00pm yesterday and my thermostat isnt working properly i set my temperature to 80 degrees and it is gone to 33.2 degrees and wont go any higher and when i feel my heatmat it is cold and i also tried using the mat on its own, e left it on for 3 hours yesterday and it didn't heat up :gasp:

Is there anything ive done wrong because my thermostat sensor is above the heatmat and i have a digital exo terra thermometer measuring the temp aswell?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

AntonS47 said:


> Yesterday i bought a microclimate ministat 100 and a prorep heatmat, i setup everything at 6:00pm yesterday and my thermostat isnt working properly i set my temperature to 80 degrees and it is gone to 33.2 degrees and wont go any higher and when i feel my heatmat it is cold and i also tried using the mat on its own, e left it on for 3 hours yesterday and it didn't heat up :gasp:
> 
> Is there anything ive done wrong because my thermostat sensor is above the heatmat and i have a digital exo terra thermometer measuring the temp aswell?


Errr....is your thermometer in Celsius by any chance? 

Because 33f is 0.5C.... and thats a bit nippy.... 

but 33c is about 90f... which would prob be about right... and prob why the mat felt cold, it had switched off because it had gone above 80f. 

The dials on the stats are not an accurate way to set temp, you have to use a thermometer to calibrate them.


----------



## AntonS47 (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah it is in celcius + at the moment is 30.6oc and in farenhiet its 86.7 it that okay for a leopard gecko because im meant to be picking mine up today? :hmm:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

That is OK - but personally I like to keep them a little warmer. I like the floor temperature (on the floor is where your thermometer and thermostat probes should be) of the warm side of the viv to be about 30-33C. I don't know how long you have had it running but they can take a few days for temps to settle down. Keep monitoring the temp.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heat mats generally will feel cold to the touch at the temperatures we use them at cos your normal body temperature is about that or higher.
You are warm blooded and so are warm - anything that is cooler than 32C will feel cold to you.


----------



## paulyervant123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah thats warm enough. I have been keeping and breeding them for 10 years and we keep all ours at around that temp.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

AntonS47 said:


> Yesterday i bought a microclimate ministat 100 and a prorep heatmat, i setup everything at 6:00pm yesterday and my thermostat isnt working properly i set my temperature to 80 degrees and it is gone to 33.2 degrees and wont go any higher and when i feel my heatmat it is cold and i also tried using the mat on its own, e left it on for 3 hours yesterday and it didn't heat up :gasp:
> 
> Is there anything ive done wrong because my thermostat sensor is above the heatmat and i have a digital exo terra thermometer measuring the temp aswell?


They do take a little bit of calibrating in order to find the right temperature gradient I've discovered. I turned my setup on last night and I then spent the best part of a good couple of hours sitting over it with the screwdriver and making minute adjustments until I was happy with the point the temperature was dropping to before the heat was coming back on and how high it was going before it was switching off again.

It's why I love herps. The fine tuning appeals to my inner perfectionist


----------

